# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  scanned part size.

## donjarr

I was looking at one of my previous scans today which I opened in turbocad and noticed its huge and wondered if I have missed something somewhere I need to tick of select that retains the actual object size??

Its just when your working on precision things the last thing I want to have to do is have to manually resize all the parts.  For example the part I was looking at is 5 inches high and the scan of it is 118.

Any info would be much appreciated.

:-)

----------


## cbernhardt

Perhaps your scan is in millimeters? 118mm=4.6in.

----------


## Hugues

i believe the scan is in mm. At least when i import it into my CAD, it's asking me which unit and i say mm.

Now 118 divided by 5 is 23.6, a bit peculiar. If it had been a ratio of 25.4, then your problem is what i mentioned above.

Have you tried to force the unit to mm ?

----------

